# Old style xbox



## Chairman Meow (Jun 28, 2009)

I was at a car boot sale this morning and bought an old style Xbox with eight games for twenty quid. What games are worth getting for it?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 28, 2009)

mercenaries
halo
chronicles of riddick butcher bay
project gotham racing 
gta vice city
prince of percia , sands of time
burnout 3
Tiger woods ( any of the many)
psychonauts



i think of some more later


----------



## fogbat (Jun 28, 2009)

I loved the first Fable on the Xbox.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 28, 2009)

What was the roller blading one? Bit like Tomy hawke but on blades? That was cool


----------



## 8ball (Jun 28, 2009)

There are loads of great games.

If you just look for the top 30 or so highest reviewed games on Gamespot that you fancy that would be a start.

Ruffneck makes many good suggestions (the riddick game is an overlooked classic).

Also:
Project Snowblind
GTA: San Andreas
Panzer Dragoon Orta
Any RPG made by bioware (Jade Empire and Knights Of The Old Republic are excellent)
Forza (car racing sim-style game)
Colin McRae 4 (rallying only - no helicopter stages)


----------



## WWWeed (Jun 28, 2009)

also check out http://lifehacker.com/299809/transform-your-classic-xbox-into-a-killer-media-center

the turning an old xbox into a media center is great! and you can still play all your games!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 29, 2009)

Black. Excellent game.


----------



## golightly (Jun 29, 2009)

Knights of the Old Republic I & II

Btw, Psychonauts is brilliant; an overlooked gem of a game.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 29, 2009)

Project Gotham Racing 2
Halo 2
Rainbow Six 3
Soul Calibur II


----------



## wreckhead (Jun 29, 2009)

WWWeed said:


> also check out http://lifehacker.com/299809/transform-your-classic-xbox-into-a-killer-media-center
> 
> the turning an old xbox into a media center is great! and you can still play all your games!



I'll second this, I've never used a better media centre than xbmc.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 30, 2009)

You only need one game, the Splinter Cell that enables the softmod.

Then download all the games you like.

Someone here was kindly offering their softmod kit to lend at one time.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 1, 2009)

Softmods arn't totally a softmod because you need a kit to turn the joystick port into a USB port to insert the patch with or action replay or a modified XBox to copy the patch to the memory card.

Have none of the above and your a bit fucked.


----------



## dweller (Jul 2, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Softmods arn't totally a softmod because you need a kit to turn the joystick port into a USB port to insert the patch with or action replay or a modified XBox to copy the patch to the memory card.
> 
> Have none of the above and your a bit fucked.



I got the usb cable for the joystick but could never get a usb stick to take the action replay save file. very frustrating...


----------



## wreckhead (Jul 2, 2009)

I tried all sorts of methods to avoid buying an action replay but in the end had to buy one.  I just wish I did that before hand to save me the hassle.  £15.50 is the cheapest I've found it: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Datel-Direct-Ltd-Action-Replay/dp/B000063S35.   Considering the end result I'd say that's more than worth it


----------



## Yetman (Jul 2, 2009)

Action Replays have been annoying the fuck out of console makers for years man  Fair play.

You can play Xbox games on a 360 cant you? I may get Psychonauts if poss


----------



## internetstalker (Jul 3, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Action Replays have been annoying the fuck out of console makers for years man  Fair play.
> 
> You can play Xbox games on a 360 cant you? I may get Psychonauts if poss



Yes but you have to update your xbox.

If you have xbox live it'll do it all for you when you try and play an old xbox game. It's free

If your not online you'll need to get hold of the update via disk on ebay or by the xbox home page


----------



## Yetman (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah I can just connect it to the internet. I want Psychonauts, Braid and Geometry Wars 2. And Peggle  so will need to buy one of them top up cards or something.


----------



## tendo (Jul 6, 2009)

Jet Set Radio was the skating game.


----------



## machine cat (Jul 7, 2009)

Halo
Half Life 2
Fable
Knights of the Old Republic
Chronicles of Riddick 
Jade Empire
Dead or Alive 3


----------

